# Flying High with GRCS



## Rickytree (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSYhOAVOrzs







Well it never went as expected but... popped a breaker and the groundie could hardly hold up the drill. But the speed in the ascent was very promising. Will do another video in a larger specimen.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 2, 2009)

wheres all them skillz you been boasting about, I'm really disappointed in your POV video, I was looking forward to seeing your skillz...........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree (Sep 2, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> wheres all them skillz you been boasting about, I'm really disappointed in your POV video, I was looking forward to seeing your skillz...........:hmm3grin2orange:



You being disappointed makes me laugh! and I'll show you some of my skills( cuz to show them all would be a waste on my part) when you show some of your BILLS! for food that is!! Shut your mouth before I get suspended!


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not the one that has been talking smack and boasting about his climbing skillz and hasn't backed it up, I'm starting to think you're the guy in the blue shirt.........

Or maybe you're really the guy *behind* the camera and not in front of it...........

opcorn:


----------



## Rickytree (Sep 2, 2009)

You are truly Pathetic! go cut some lawn or graze on it! You type what you want but I will not respond. I am here to converse with people with skill and sense. None of which you have. It's easy to sit back and diss people from the sidelines or well in your case, from the couch..


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> I am here to converse with people with skill and sense.


yeah, you really showed us some skillz here didn't you, you got drug up that tree and moved around for 2 seconds then went down...lota skills there and how many times you gonna use the "mow" line. I'm not dissing you, I'm just calling you on you skills because I've seen you bark many times about them but have never seen you do a damn thing that the average climber can't do or hasn't done....

.......prove me wrong and stick that cam on your swelled up head and show us some true action, *IN THE TREE* not from 100 feet away on the ground......

someday you'll realize how foolish you've made yourself look by bragging about your skillz and stuff but not backing it up and before you go into me about my skillz, I'm not the one bragging here am I but I'll tell you like I told another here, don't think that because I'm fat I can't follow you up that tree and toss you out on your butt.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 3, 2009)

real creative and all but at 275 I could have been up there and ready to work before you finished setting that crap up. Seems like a big waist of time. If your doing a bunch of trees in one day I guess it could be useful for saving energy but other then that its a over kill. Of course I dont have the GRCS either.


----------



## Rickytree (Sep 3, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> real creative and all but at 275 I could have been up there and ready to work before you finished setting that crap up. Seems like a big waist of time. If your doing a bunch of trees in one day I guess it could be useful for saving energy but other then that its a over kill. Of course I dont have the GRCS either.



Thanks, but I don't think it was that creative. The set up was to show how fast the system would work, but the video never showed that. Well maybe alittle. I need to set up the camera on the side so it shows the speed of ascent. Also the set up was desgined to help with the ascent of a large tree, 80 feet plus. Might be small on the west coast but it's big down here..


----------



## treemandan (Sep 3, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Thanks, but I don't think it was that creative. The set up was to show how fast the system would work, but the video never showed that. Well maybe alittle. I need to set up the camera on the side so it shows the speed of ascent. Also the set up was desgined to help with the ascent of a large tree, 80 feet plus. Might be small on the west coast but it's big down here..




You two need to get a room


Nice set-up and thanks for posting.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 3, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> :monkey:



That is not what I said so stop.


----------



## ChiHD (Sep 8, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Thanks, but I don't think it was that creative. The set up was to show how fast the system would work, but the video never showed that. Well maybe alittle. I need to set up the camera on the side so it shows the speed of ascent. Also the set up was desgined to help with the ascent of a large tree, 80 feet plus. Might be small on the west coast but it's big down here..



WTF Ricky that video really is chit RF has a point!!

I know first hand what you can do but from this side of the screen your videos aren't helping out the cause bro!!

Listen...I'll be down in Niagara in the next couple weeks. Set up a big removal that you can use the GRCS on and I'll work for free as your camera man (just got a sweet new HD hand held) and you can get the POV shots and lets do this video thing right.

Pretty good F'in deal if you ask me!


----------



## Rickytree (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds good! Hey you try that Budder Brother!!


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 3, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> WTF Ricky that video really is chit RF has a point!!
> 
> I know first hand what you can do but from this side of the screen your videos aren't helping out the cause bro!!
> 
> ...



For one thing RF doesn't have a point he's more bulbous. and when are you coming down cuz I am interested in doing this. I know it won't shut the flapping gums of some louds mouth PLUGS but would be nice to get to shots of view. Cheers.


----------



## ChiHD (Oct 3, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> For one thing RF doesn't have a point he's more bulbous. and when are you coming down cuz I am interested in doing this. I know it won't shut the flapping gums of some louds mouth PLUGS but would be nice to get to shots of view. Cheers.



How does first week of November sound? I can come down for a three day week-end. I'm finishing off the basement and putting up a fence before the end of the month whenever I have free time but have to be in Welland for a week-end soon. things pick up a bit for you too?


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 3, 2009)

opcorn:.........

to be continued.....


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 4, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> opcorn:.........
> 
> to be continued.....



I'll be there!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 5, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> opcorn:.........
> 
> to be continued.....



Can't wait.


----------



## ChiHD (Oct 5, 2009)

ha ha ha ha ha ha! you guys remind me of homeowners who like to drink beer and watch us work all day sitting in a lawn chair...just waiting for something bad to happen!!


:wave:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great video , sucks that you popped a breaker ...


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone know what channel this show comes on, I'd really like to see it, seems I keep missing it.........lol..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bet your the first tree climber who ever popped a breaker climbing a tree , thats like me clogging a toilet while running the bucket , just doesn't make sense....


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Oct 17, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 17, 2009)

I think the show got canceled....lol....


----------

